# São Paulo: The City That Said No To Advertising



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Then Ginza's will lose its character which is highlighted and exemplified by the dense mesh of neon-signs! This thing only works in architecturally rich cities like Rome, Paris, London, Athens, or Buenos Aires. Removing these neon signs in Asian cities wouldn't make any sense since most East Asian cities are already devoid of aesthetic and intricate architecture (with minor exceptions, of coarse) that in removing these billboards it'll look even more dull and mundane than it already is.


Of course, I agree entirely.
I already wrote in the first posting that I don't have any problem with advertisings in large cities ... so the second comment obviously was meant to be ironical


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

The true graffiti....billboards


----------

